# 2002 sentra gxe windshield wiper arm problem



## croth1969 (Feb 26, 2012)

I just replaced my drivers side windshield wiper arm that I had gotten from dealership. The problem is that when I turn on my wipers the arm goes past my windshield and gets stuck. What could be the problem? Could I have put it on wrong? I really don't think that is possible. Has anyone else had this problem? Should I go back to dealership or somewhere like autozone?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

A - Unless there's something you're not telling us...



croth1969 said:


> I just replaced my drivers side windshield wiper arm that I had gotten from dealership............
> Could I have put it on wrong? I really don't think that is possible.


B - Sounds like you put it on wrong.


----------



## croth1969 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes I did leave something out I replaced the passenger side and it works fine. Thank you so much for your helpful reply.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

take the arm off, position it, tilt the arm up like you would if your washing the widshield by hand (to take the pressure off and for it to seat) tighten the nut, then lay it back down and you should be good...


----------



## croth1969 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you so much SPEEDO. Your advice worked perfectly


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sooooo.......what you're saying is *B*?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

croth1969 said:


> Thank you so much SPEEDO. Your advice worked perfectly


Glad it worked out.... if you havent, might check the other side...


----------

